# How to use a hand reamer?



## PeterB (Nov 25, 2012)

I´ve got a hand reamer but I'm not sure how to use it. I'm going to make a cylinder and I have used my lathe to make a hole that I now want to ream.

Can anyone explain to me how I should do for best result. The reamer is the one in the pic.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 25, 2012)

That is an adjustable reamer so first thing make sure it is adjusted to the size you need and the blades parallel. drill bore a hole .010 -.015 undersized.  use a spring center to align the reamer and a tap wrench to feed it in. 
tin


----------



## abby (Nov 25, 2012)

Looking at your photo the one visible cutting edge has several burrs which will marr the finish of your bore.
You will get a much better finish boring in your lathe , use a boring bar with a radiused tip and slow feed.


----------



## PeterB (Nov 25, 2012)

I have no spring center so I used the reamer in my mill. I think I can get even better result with my reamer because the cylinder got a little bit "wavy". It's hardly I can feel it but the "waves" are there.

Now, what to do to get rid of the wavy structure?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 25, 2012)

Lapping with a barrel lap.
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 25, 2012)

Drilling removes material a roughing operation . 
Boring also removes material but rounds and trues the hole 
reaming is a finishing semi fishing operation finishes to sise. 
lapping smooths out the imperfections.
Tin


----------



## PeterB (Nov 25, 2012)

Tin Falcon said:


> Drilling removes material a roughing operation .
> Boring also removes material but rounds and trues the hole
> reaming is a finishing semi fishing operation finishes to sise.
> lapping smooths out the imperfections.
> Tin



Thanks I will try that 

Here you can see the "not perfect" cylinder.


----------



## Maryak (Nov 25, 2012)

If the drilled hole is off, this is the profile a reamer will follow. It pays to have a drill grinding jig so that at least the starting point is reasonable. Also smaller drills have a greater tendency to flex and move off line. If the drilling apparatus is sturdy enough it is better to drill to size rather than use a series of step ups.

Hope this helps

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## lennardhme (Nov 25, 2012)

Peter,
Hand reamers have a tapered  'tip' so need to be inserted a fair way in to get a parallel hole.
Hand reamers should be fed slowly & evenly & should never be reversed.
You should be able to get a very good parallel finish to the bore with the reamer. Only minor lapping should be necessary if at all.
IMO adjustable reamers miss the point as their design introduces variables. At the least they need to be very well made, which yours is not - as another poster pointed out there are burrs [ or rough looking edges on the blades ] You should hone these off.
A spring center is very easily made & can also be used for tapping.
cheers,
Leonard


----------



## lennardhme (Nov 25, 2012)

And I forgot to say - nice looking cylinder [ apart from the bore ] well worth the effort to make it better.
leonard


----------



## lensman57 (Nov 25, 2012)

PeterB said:


> I have no spring center so I used the reamer in my mill. I think I can get even better result with my reamer because the cylinder got a little bit "wavy". It's hardly I can feel it but the "waves" are there.
> 
> Now, what to do to get rid of the wavy structure?


 
Hi,

If you have a lathe I'd chuck the cylinder in the 4 jaws with the end flush with the chuck body, indicate it true and then using a very sharp and stiff  boring tool try and bring the hole to true taking very light cuts you can then use a wooden dowel and some paste to lap it . I had the same problem with the flame eater engine when I made it a couple of years ago.

Good luck.

A.G


----------



## PeterB (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for all advice!
I'm now lapping the cylinder so it shine like a mirror. Unfortunately the wavy structure make me to lap for a long time. But I don't care, I can lap several hours if it's necessary (therapy  )
The cylinder looks really good so I really want to keep it.


----------

